# Jerry Howell's new web site, www.model-engine-plans.com is launched.



## ahowell (Jan 23, 2010)

We have deployed the new web site for Jerry's plans and projects.  www.model-engine-plans.com

As you may (or may not) know, Dad designed and built his web site www.jerry-howell.com from scratch with no professional help. He launched his site in 1997, back when the the internet was still new to the 'Common Joe'. When he started it, he had only a few plans and kits available. His passion was developing and building new engines, and the web site was simply a means to get his designs known to the public. He never felt much the need to 'modernize' it, as it was serving it's purpose quite satisfactorily for him. He'd much rather devote his time to his engines.

After his passing, us siblings felt the site needed modernized and a more convenient method to place orders. We have added a 'shopping cart' feature found in nearly all internet 'store' type sites, and we now also accept credit card and Paypal payments directly from the new site.

We will keep www.jerry-howell.com indefinitely, as we simply can't bring ourselves to change or remove "Dad's site", and for those of you that like the older format, you may continue to use it and the mail-in order forms. However, we encourage everyone to try the new site and give us your feedback, positive or negative, and any suggestions you may have for improvement.

Leave comments here on the forum, or e-mail me at [email protected]

Thanks...

Allen


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 23, 2010)

Allen, Though I have visited Jerry's original site countless times over the past years, this is a wonderful update and very obviously shows a lot of work. The addition of PayPal and credit cards are a welcome addition as well. The model engine hobbt community is indebted to you and the rest of Jerry's family for your willingness to carry on his excellent designs. Thanks!!!

Bill


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have to admit that the only reason I don't own more plan sets is the pain it is to order by mail and send the check. The Paypal feature is the reason I will own the plans for your dads V4 engine in about 12 minutes.


----------



## bearcar1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Allen, May I extend a huge thank-you to you and the Howell family for all of your efforts and time invested in continuing to preserve your father's work. :bow: It is sites such as yours that allow access to many engine designs that are both intriguing as well as functional and that can be reproduced by those that do not have access to every machine tool known to mankind. The tweaks to the original site were much needed and will allow the model builder to continue to enjoy Jerry's passion for engines in the coming years. 

Jim B.


----------



## Kermit (Jan 23, 2010)

As a fairly new beginner in this hobby, I was/am unfamiliar with the names and faces of the great oldtimers in the field of Model Engineering. Thank you for the biography of the wonderful person everyone knew as Jerry Howell. You are doing a wonderful thing in carrying on his legacy. 

My prayers and thankyou's,
Kermit


----------



## Quickj (Jan 23, 2010)

I would also like to extend my thanks to you for keeping your dads work available.

I was fortunate to have met and spoken with Jerry on several occasions at some of the shows, and have purchased many of his plans and kits directly from him. 

I did notice the change and addition to the website about a week ago, and immediately ordered the plan set for the "FarmBoy". The shopping cart and ability to pay via PayPal or credit card is great.

What are your plans for continuing the Howell presence at some of the shows? I think we would all be excited.

Thank you Allen


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 23, 2010)

Allen:
Thanks for the heads up 
Kermit There is lots of info of model engineering pioneers on the Internet Craftmanship museum site.
http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/rooms.htm
Tin


----------



## ahowell (Jan 23, 2010)

Quickj  said:
			
		

> What are your plans for continuing the Howell presence at some of the shows? I think we would all be excited.



Yes, I definitely will do some shows in the future. I am hoping to do the N.A.M.E.S. show in Detroit this year, and maybe Cabin Fever next Jan. With having a regular full-time job and other projects, sometimes it's just hard to find time for everything!

Thanks ALL for the encouraging feedback. I know Dad would have been tickled also.

Allen


----------



## Orrin (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you, Allen, for keeping the Jerry Howell legend alive. Your father had an enormous impact upon our hobby. I dare say there isn't at least one Jerry Howell designed model represented at every model engineering event in the USA. 

I had the pleasure of meeting and visiting your father a number of times; I look forward to meeting you someday, too. 

Best regards,

Orrin


----------

